# Don Davis' Matrix Trilogy



## dcoscina (Jun 26, 2013)

Something Hans said in another thread about not self consciously trying to make art in his film scores got me to thinking about what I would classify as perhaps the last artistic achievement in music for a blockbuster film (because Oscar nominated dramas always garner praise for their artistic scores). 

Davis' Matrix Trilogy might just be that for me. It's deeply complex, has a dramatic and stylistic breadth but never garnered that many copy-cats (probably because it was too damned hard to rip off!). Yeah, the minimalist sections borrowed from John Adams' Harmonielehre and Short Ride in a Fast Machine (both kick ass pieces if anyone is interested). but the way Davis weaved everything together is pretty marvellous. There's also a significant development of key ideas from the first instalment through to the final film where the climax musically is just that. There is a long build and when Neo allows Agent Smith to take him over, the music recaps the climactic sequence from the first film but pushes it further with wordless chorus doing a bombastic Phil Glass staggered chord thing. It's pretty amazing both in the film and listening to it on its own. 

I also respect that Davis teamed with electronic musicians to provide that cross pollination of styles. I still have an issue of EQ where they interviewed him about the process of scoring those films. They also included some Digital Performer examples. 

Anyone else dig these scores? Would love to get my hands on the conductor's scores for them. have to be massive and dense!


----------



## Niah (Jun 27, 2013)

The first Matrix is probably the last blockbuster I really enjoyed and could watch it again.

At the time it came out I remember liking the score but not loving it enough to listen to after the film. With the passing years that has changed and is definitely a score I keep coming back to because it still feels as refreshing as the movie is.

"Unable to Speak" hits me everytime


----------



## dcoscina (Jun 27, 2013)

I find Revolutions to be Davis' masterpiece because its the culmination of the three scores.

However as soon as I heard that alternating minor chords in the horns and trumpets in the opening of the first film I was like "yeah that's cool". That became the signature for the whole series. 

Again it did recall a lick that John Adams used in one of his '80s concert works but I didn't care. Well I think I almost asked Adams after a concert he gave in Detroit I 2000 whether he'd seen the film and what he thought of the music but I thought better of it.


----------



## Daryl (Jun 27, 2013)

dcoscina @ Thu Jun 27 said:


> Well I think I almost asked Adams after a concert he gave in Detroit I 2000 whether he'd seen the film and what he thought of the music but I thought better of it.


Oh to be a fly on the wall for that conversation. :lol: 

D


----------



## dcoscina (Jun 27, 2013)

Adams actually spoke with me for a good 10-15 minutes and this was after he conducted his own Harmonium that evening. Nice, smart fellow.

I did speak with him about film scoring and all I will say is that he didn't think much of a lot of music coming out of Hollywood. I think he said in an interview once when asked if he thought there were a lot of good composers and he replied "there are a lot of rich composers in Hollywood". 

Pity because I'd love to see what he'd do with a good film project.


----------



## Lex (Jun 27, 2013)

One of my all time favorite scores. I still listen, analyze and enjoy them on a regular basis. And I see the trilogy at least once a year. I love the music, the orchestration but most of all how Davis scores to picture, managing to flawlessly connect complex motifs, rhythmical ideas and sometimes just patterns with the story arc, emotions and characters, scene after scene. And even if you don't like the music, it's still a great material to listen for better understanding of what a great orchestra can do.

For those of you who like The Matrix trilogy score, be sure to listen to Don Davis'es opera "Rio De Sangre". I find it amazing and brilliant. Some of the ideas that he developed on Matrix are present here too, but more elaborate and much more fleshed out.

As for the thought of Matrix being the last "artistic" block buster score, I'm not sure I agree with that. I see "Man Of Steel" every bit as artistic as "The Matrix". Different language, different ideas, different approach sure, but that doesn't make it less artistic in my opinion. And even what you meant by "more artistic" is actually "a more unique sound" you still have "V For Vendetta", "Cloud Atlas" and some of Beltrami's blockbusters. 

I hope Don Davis comes back to movie scoring again, even for a bit. =)

alex


----------



## JoKern (Jun 27, 2013)

dcoscina @ Wed Jun 26 said:


> Anyone else dig these scores? Would love to get my hands on the conductor's scores for them. have to be massive and dense!



I'm a big fan of the Matrix Score as well - from the very beginning when I saw the first movie (which was quite late actually). But three (?) years ago I visited the "Matrix Live" concert and it was awesome to watch the orchestra playing the score. Damn I knew so less about orchestration back then. :wink: 

I would buy the score sheets if available. 

Ah, cool - thanks Lex for the hint with the opera. I'll check it out soon.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jun 27, 2013)

When John Williams wasn't able to score Jurassic Park III because of scheduling, the guy he recommended in his place was Don Davis. I'm disappointed however that Davis is not as active in composing as he once was. His work was compelling.


----------



## Greg (Jun 27, 2013)

I absolutely love the score too.. The sound is so unique to the film, especially the brass articulations and harmonies.


----------



## Greg (Jun 27, 2013)

Frederick Russ @ Thu Jun 27 said:


> When John Williams wasn't able to score Jurassic Park III because of scheduling, the guy he recommended in his place was Don Davis. I'm disappointed however that Davis is not as active in composing as he once was. His work was compelling.



As much as thinking about a Matrix reboot makes my stomach quiver.. the thought of possibly hearing Don Davis do his own reboot to the score evens those feelings out. 

Good thing Keanu Reaves doesn't seem to age.. they probably have a good 20+ years to shoot #4.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jun 27, 2013)

> Anyone else dig these scores?



F yeah!

Love them.


----------



## dcoscina (Jun 27, 2013)

I heard a rumor that Davis wasn't that easy to work with on the Matrix Trilogy and at one point, the Wachowski Bros considered replacing him for the Reload and Revolutions. Thank God they didn't!

It kind of brings up another topic about composer's abilities vs temperaments. Some of the greatest composers in history were quite irascible. I know Goldsmith had somewhat of contempt for his fans and Herrmann was notorious for breaking into rages over various things. I think I even heard a story where he berated Goldsmith for using orchestrators on his scores but then turned around and told Jerry that one of his cues (cannot remember the film) was "too good" to use in the movie and that he should have kept it for himself. 

Question is-what would you prefer? A decent composer with a nice disposition or an awesome composer who probably has some temperament issues as far as interpersonal skills goes. I know it's evident that we are seeing less of the latter these days. Anyone with a perceived ego no matter how amazing their skills are is not above being replaced in the 11th hour. too many scores come to mind.


----------



## Dean (Jun 27, 2013)

Matrix has one of the best and most original sci-fi action scores I've ever heard,..Predator,Terminator,Total Recall are a close second all flawless and original scores! 
I hear very little noise about the Matrix scores which has always baffled me?
D


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jun 27, 2013)

Niah @ Thu Jun 27 said:


> The first Matrix is probably the last blockbuster I really enjoyed and could watch it again.
> 
> At the time it came out I remember liking the score but not loving it enough to listen to after the film. With the passing years that has changed and is definitely a score I keep coming back to because it still feels as refreshing as the movie is.
> 
> "Unable to Speak" hits me everytime



The first Matrix was extraordinary on every level. Shame it didn't stop there imo, from the point of view of the filmmakers.

I must confess I under-appreciated Davis' score at the time, I was so focused on the brilliant use of the 3rd party tracks, especially the much parodied Propellerheads. But yeah, it's a fantastic score which adds so much to the movie.

And a very interesting comment, Frederick.


----------



## Lex (Jun 27, 2013)

Btw...

"The Matrix Live tour continues, with the San Francisco Symphony will be performing it at Davies Hall on July 27, 2013, followed by the AUKSO Orchestra and the Festival Choir Pro Musica Mundi performing live to the film at the Film Music Festival Krakow on September 29th."



alex


----------



## EthanStoller (Jun 27, 2013)

dcoscina @ Thu Jun 27 said:


> I heard a rumor that Davis wasn't that easy to work with on the Matrix Trilogy and at one point, the Wachowski Bros considered replacing him for the Reload and Revolutions. Thank God they didn't!


I don't know where you heard it but it isn't true. They did ask Don to collaborate with Juno Reactor on a couple of cues for the sequels, but replacing him was never considered.

Wachowski movies are probably the only topic on this forum where I feel I can assert authority. I've worked with them in the music department on several of their projects over the years. I was in the room with the orchestra at Newman Scoring Stage for the recording of the Revolutions score and I count that as one if the most fortunate events of my life.


----------



## dcoscina (Jun 27, 2013)

EthanStoller @ Thu Jun 27 said:


> dcoscina @ Thu Jun 27 said:
> 
> 
> > I heard a rumor that Davis wasn't that easy to work with on the Matrix Trilogy and at one point, the Wachowski Bros considered replacing him for the Reload and Revolutions. Thank God they didn't!
> ...



Good to hear Ethan! I really enjoyed those scores and wish Davis got more scoring assignments subsequent to that trilogy.


----------



## EthanStoller (Jun 27, 2013)

Yeah, they love Don's music. He scored their first feature film, Bound, which is a real gem as well.


----------



## Lex (Jun 27, 2013)

EthanStoller @ Thu Jun 27 said:


> I was in the room with the orchestra at Newman Scoring Stage for the recording of the Revolutions score and I count that as one if the most fortunate events of my life.



*completely star struck*

alex


----------



## dcoscina (Jun 27, 2013)

EthanStoller @ Thu Jun 27 said:


> Yeah, they love Don's music. He scored their first feature film, Bound, which is a real gem as well.



Just goes to show you cannot trust the rumor mill in Hollywood. 

I wish they used him for Speedracer. I prefer Davis to Giacchino personally.

Listening through Revolutions this evening. No way this was authored on samples. The writing is too complex but then again Davis was a master orchestrator for many years before he got his own scoring gigs....


----------



## dcoscina (Jun 27, 2013)

I freaking love his use of the Dies Irae at the conclusion of Why Mr Anderson. Mad skills.


----------



## Polarity (Jun 28, 2013)

Nick Batzdorf @ Thu 27 Jun said:


> > Anyone else dig these scores?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Love them me too!!


----------



## rpaillot (Jun 28, 2013)

dcoscina @ Thu Jun 27 said:


> EthanStoller @ Thu Jun 27 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, they love Don's music. He scored their first feature film, Bound, which is a real gem as well.
> ...



Yea he orchestrated for several James Horner scores.
Its funny to hear Don Davis influence in some Horner cues

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0qE41A6_Ioc

The trombones clusters crescendo, violins bend/tremolos, brass doing "accelerating" staccatos.


I may be paranoiac, but Davis is credited as orchestrator on Apollo 13 , I guess this track has been orchestrated by him


----------



## mark812 (Jun 28, 2013)

Amazing soundtrack. His brass writing is extraordinary.


----------



## dcoscina (Jun 28, 2013)

I hope that the Matrix Symphony tour comes to Toronto (if it hasn't already). I'd love to hear this music live.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jun 28, 2013)

Don is a great film composer n when I sat with him at a friend's party, he revealed a very dry and wicked sense of humor. I love The Matrix's score and it worked so well with the picture.


----------



## Greg (Jun 28, 2013)

http://www.sfsymphony.org/Buy-Tickets/2012-13/The-Matrix-Live-with-the-San-Francisco-Symphony.aspx (http://www.sfsymphony.org/Buy-Tickets/2 ... phony.aspx)

Definitely going to try making it to this!


----------



## dcoscina (Jun 28, 2013)

Greg @ Fri Jun 28 said:


> http://www.sfsymphony.org/Buy-Tickets/2012-13/The-Matrix-Live-with-the-San-Francisco-Symphony.aspx
> 
> Definitely going to try making it to this!



Envious!

Have fun!!
=o


----------



## dcoscina (Jun 28, 2013)

Guys check this out- an alternate scored cue by Davis that was eventually tracked with a Rob Dougan piece. How amazing is this that Davis provided a swashbuckling pirate type setting for his Matrix music. Something I never really noticed until now but it appears as though the intervals Davis used for much of this is based on the Japanese koto scale. Almost no major thirds or triadic chords of any sort. And I love how he juxtaposes that repeating string line with his Matrix brass swell/echos. The smarts this guy has is almost scary. Wish he'd get more work.

http://youtu.be/VBNtU4gm4PE


----------



## AlexRuger (Jul 3, 2013)

I love love LOVE the Matrix score. Davis doesn't get mentioned enough, and I haven't seen any recent work of his for a long time, which is a shame.

The fact that he chose a parallel (split down the middle through the conductor, it's even on both sides), sometimes phasing with each other to represent the Matrix and the Real World is just brilliant.


----------

